# Wondering about Avocado prices



## Chopstix (Aug 2, 2005)

Here in Bangkok and even in Manila, a small avocado (imported from Australia) is almost 2$ a piece.  That's almost prohibitive.  Local avocados are no good because they have a very bitter aftertaste.  I see many avocado afficionados in DC and I've been wondering whether it's not as pricey in your part of the world... Just curious, thanks.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Aug 2, 2005)

i LOVE avocados! here in california, the price varies according to season, type of avocado, and quality of avocado.  in the summertime, i can go to any latin market and buy them three or four for a dollar.  out of season, they are about a dollar to two dollars a piece for the darker rough skinned variety...  the smooth skinned avocados (the lighter green ones) are generally about seventy five cents to a dollar in the off season.  i usually buy organic avocados because of the quality difference, they tend to be about 25 to 50 cents more per avocado, but it is well worth it.  did i say that i love avocados!  i love them!


----------



## jkath (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm in Los Angeles County, CA, and at my local market, generally a Haas (the highest quality avocado) is $1.99. In the beginning of summer, they're put on sale for $1 each, and I snatch them up. I'll buy many, and then keep them in the fridge and only let 4 ripen at a time. (Unless I'm making guacamole for a BBQ, then it's 8 at a time)
I won't even buy the thin-skinned varieties, as they don't have the buttery texture I so love.
However, I've got a friend who has a tree, so whenever her husband has time to pick avos for me, she'll give me a bucketfull.


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Aug 2, 2005)

In Costa Rica avocados are sold by the kilo (2.2 lbs) about a $1.25 per.
Our beloved Haas is not as popular as the thin skinned huge local variety.
They are priced equally and available year round

EXPAT....


----------



## marmalady (Aug 2, 2005)

I've seen 'em anywhere from 89 cents to $.199, both here and in Jersey. The Latino markets always have the best ones; just bordering on ripe!


----------



## auntdot (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess it depends upon what 'small' is.

Here (Virginia) we get Haas this time of year ranging from two for three bucks to $1.75 each, or so.

The smooth skin variety is cheaper and larger, often called the Florida avocado, but is not nearly as good.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 3, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm in Los Angeles County, CA, and at my local market, generally a Haas (the highest quality avocado) is $1.99.


 
jkath, I paid $1.50 for a Haas a couple of days ago.  I had it with lunch today.  Yum!!


----------



## jkath (Aug 3, 2005)

You should have seen the vat of guac I made on Saturday! 8 Haas avos with Marie Sharp's habenero sauce, 1/4 juice of a lemon, salt and pepper....and a giant bag of Mission tortilla chips.  heaven!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh, jkath I wish I had been at your house.  Sounds like Heaven.  Costco is also a good place to get avocados for a reasonable price.


----------



## jkath (Aug 3, 2005)

Mom gets hers at Costco - I always forget to go there for produce!

Let me know when you're down in the south - we'll have an avo fest.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 3, 2005)

Hmm. Thanks folks.  I guess I really shouldn't compare prices considering the different standards of living across countries.  We all don't see $2 the same way.  Just to give you an idea of the value of $2 in Asia, a Big Mac here costs around $1.50 only, cheaper than the small imported avocado.  (In the States I think a Big Mac costs about $3.)  Ok.  I'll stop talking prices now...

Jkath, a VAT of guac! omg. That sounds SO decadent and delicious!


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 3, 2005)

In Australia we pay $3 or $4 out of season but in season we can get them for $1 each. Your $ sounds worth more though cause a Big Mac is $4 here so they are cheaper than that not dearer. (How sad the big Mac is becoming the unit by which currency is compared lol)


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2005)

Just bought 2 for 1.99 each.... here in Issy wash.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2005)

Here we've gone from 99 cents for hass to 1.39 each in just a week, by winter the price will most likely go UPPPPPP

kadesma


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 3, 2005)

mrsmac said:
			
		

> In Australia we pay $3 or $4 out of season but in season we can get them for $1 each. Your $ sounds worth more though cause a Big Mac is $4 here so they are cheaper than that not dearer. (How sad the big Mac is becoming the unit by which currency is compared lol)


 
Actually, for Asians, a Big Mac here at $1.50 is already considered expensive.  (Considering daily minimum wage is about $6). So the $2 small avocado is even more expensive.  (For travellers from Australia, U.S., and other developed nations, the Big Mac in most of Asia (excluding Japan, Hongkong, and Singapore) is extremely cheap.  You get more bang for your buck here.)


----------



## Dove (Aug 4, 2005)

$1.17 today at the commissary...but I still don't like them.........


----------



## TheLemonSong (Aug 8, 2005)

This morning at my local organic grocery I saw they had organic avos for 1.89...not bad.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 8, 2005)

HappyAvacado had a good answer - it depends ... season, source, variety, how many were produced. Trying to thow in economic exchange is something I can't begin to compare to.

Where I live - depending on season, source, size, etc ... Haas avacados can range from 3/$1 to $2 each. Since they are seasonal and don't freeze well - I use the heck out of them when in season and cheap ... and in limited quantities when not in season.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Aug 9, 2005)

They go from .99 each to 2 bucks each here.


----------

